

How Barbara Arrowsmith-Young rebuilt her own brain - bootload
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2012/jun/12/barbara-arrowsmith-young-rebuilt-brain/print

======
arkitaip
Fascinating on so many levels. I would really like to know if and how well her
cognitive exercises apply to those without learning/cognitive disabilities.
Also, is there more information on the exercises themselves?

~~~
bootload
_"... is there more information on the exercises themselves? ..."_

@arkitaip ~ <http://www.arrowsmithschool.org/>

